# I've Been Naughty..



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought a Makita 

:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:

Let the polishing.....BEGIN   :devil:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ill buy ur pc if your selling it


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ibizasport16v said:


> ill buy ur pc if your selling it


Nope sorry PC is staying


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

if u change ur mind let me know


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh god no not another new toy Gaz :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thought you would of gone for the Metabo Gaz?!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

matt said:


> Thought you would of gone for the Metabo Gaz?!


Nope 

Had a makita offer i couldn't refuse


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Remember practice, practice and more practice, preferably on scrap panels, not sure if your folks would appreciate a burn through test!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Remember practice, practice and more practice, preferably on scrap panels, not sure if your folks would appreciate a burn through test!


Gonna practise on Johnny's golf next sunday  :lol:

Naa, gonna hunt around for some good scrap panels


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Gonna practise on Johnny's golf next sunday  :lol:
> 
> Naa, gonna hunt around for some good scrap panels


13 Year Old Nightmare:

There aint NO WAY your going near my Golf with a Makita.....

There is only 4 people who I would let touch it with a machine polisher, and one of them is me :thumb: I will leave you to ponder on the other 3

Im sure your folks would love you to practice on thier cars


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> 13 Year Old Nightmare:
> 
> There aint NO WAY your going near my Golf with a Makita.....
> 
> ...


Im Joking 

Can i wash it again? I'll spend my wages in the shop


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Im Joking
> 
> Can i wash it again? I'll spend my wages in the shop


You had your chance and you missed bits. Like they said practice, practice, practice. Don't run before you can walk.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Im Joking
> 
> Can i wash it again? I'll spend my wages in the shop


Hmmmmmm Let me think.....

Nope! :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Hmmmmmm Let me think.....Nope! :lol:


My wages + more?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> My wages + more?


Your welcome to spend money in the store buddy.

Lets make this as clear as I can though..... What you wont be doing is washing or polishing or waxing my car. I do not require your services... thank you please.

Looking forward to seeing you wind up the rotary get some heat into the panel and defect remove with the makita soon though 

Practice, Practice and Practice!

Johnny


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Your welcome to spend money in the store buddy.
> 
> Lets make this as clear as I can though..... What you wont be doing is washing or polishing or waxing my car. I do not require your services... thank you please.
> 
> ...


Ah im only messing :lol: Will make sure dad has a wallet full though


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Ah im only messing :lol: Will make sure dad has a wallet full though


Good god are you actually coming down then?:wall:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Daffy said:


> Good god are you actually coming down then?:wall:


I can stay at home if you prefer


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

runaway while you can lol


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Gonna practise on Johnny's golf next sunday  :lol:
> 
> Naa, gonna hunt around for some good scrap panels


Who's gonna do the bits you miss?? :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Daffy said:


> Good god are you actually coming down then?:wall:


He's coming down on his bike. He's leaving Friday night, staying over in some bus shelter Saturday night, then final leg on Sunday morning.


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

I really think you should have bought the PTG first. You'll only be able to use this rotary with a scrap panel, and it'll still be hard to measure your results because you won't know how much paint you've taken off :-s


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Well done Gaz, and good luck with the practicing


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I can leave mine at home and you can bring yours along :thumb:



mike_wall15 said:


> I really think you should have bought the PTG first. You'll only be able to use this rotary with a scrap panel, and it'll still be hard to measure your results because you won't know how much paint you've taken off :-s


Running and walking again


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Alex L said:


> I can leave mine at home and you can bring yours along :thumb:
> 
> Running and walking again


Hopefully i'll have it in time for C+S :thumb:

Maybe you can teach me a thing or two?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

If it's 110v your going to need a suitable transformer too. The 750va one won't be sufficient.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one on the purchase of the Makita 'lil fella.

Practice, practice, practice, practice. Then when your tired of it, practice some more. Learn to steer it first, before trying to knock defects outs, you need to have machine control. You should be able to use it one handed pretty quickly.

Watch your RPM's, watch your head pressure, then learn what differences altering these two make.

Once you've mastered control of the machine, getting polishes to work is the easy bit:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> If it's 110v your going to need a suitable transformer too. The 750va one won't be sufficient.


Wooooops, i think mine is over 750va, not sure? 

Gaz


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the club, now the learning curve begins  As Steve mentioned, pressure and speed, oh and watch out for heat and nast corners that'll get rubbed off.

and GET A PTG!!

Definately worth the effort in all compared to the PC.


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Nice one Gaz, lucky bugger, if it weren't for the car needing fixed I'd have bought one too rather that the Orange silverline!!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice one Gaz:thumb: As mentioned, lots of practice controlling the machine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30261


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to the club 

Let me know how you get on with the Makita... I landed up going the Metabo route...


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

lol at this thread:lol:


----------

